# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Evil Hotmail

## 10 Pence Short

I have 2 Hotmail accounts and just recently one of them has begun receiving more junk mail than a refuse collectors fan club.

Obviously I have set the Junk Mail Filter setting to nearly maximum, but the bleeding things still get through. I wouldn't mind, but they're all for second rate porn sites, too. I never seem to get USEFUL junk mails, like how to avoid paying taxes,  how to defraud Microsoft without being caught or how to drop toast without it landing buttered side down...

I'm at the point where I want to close the damn accounts (they're free after all) and going elsewhere. Has anybody else had similar experiences?

----------


## Steve Machol

Hotmail accounts are a bane to my existence.  I get lots of bounced email messages from people who've used their hotmail addresses to register on this Board.  Most of the time the email is rejected because the 'mail box is full'.  Probably from all the spam!  :angry:

----------


## chip anderson

Ten Pence:

Tell me about junk mail filters.  I get so much, I can't sort the real mail.  

Anyone:

Is there a program that allow only those in my E. Mail address book to send me E. Mail?

Chip :Confused:

----------


## Ray Parent

If anybody has AT&T for a service provider, they have without a doubt the best spamfilters you can get.  Back when they had the big broadband fiasco earlier this year Mediaone had to switch over to attbi.com.  At first I was pretty angry that my email changed, but then I realized I was getting no spam. I've gotten maybe 3 or 4 peices of spam in the last 5 months and AT&T has it setup where if spam gets past the filter, you send them themessage and they add it to their filter.

----------


## j_gustafson

10 Pence-

I agree with you. Hotmail drives me nuts.  Just a few days ago I cleaned out my Junk Mail folder and when I checked it today I had 70 junk emails in just a few days!!!!!  I used to be able to go a few weeks before that many junk emails would pile up.

Frustrating!!!!!

----------


## 10 Pence Short

Chip,

In Hotmail you can set it to only receive 'mails from people on your 'safe' list, but that would be too restrictive for me. I assume of Hotmail can do it then Outlook will have the same ability built in.

What really cooks my bacon is that I set up two Hotmail accounts within a few hours of each other, my 10 Pence Short one and one using my proper name (I know it's a shock, but I'm not really called 10 Pence Short you know!!).

My real named one gets more Spam than a Danish pig factory, yet my 10 Pence Short one NEVER gets any! Can anybody explain that to me?

Steve, I know it must be a pain dealing with Hotmail. Microsoft are desperately trying to get people to sign up for extra space, and being the conspiracy theorist that I am (!!), I don't think it's an accident that there's so much spam about. What a shame if you run out of space. Not. That'll be $19.99 per annum.

----------


## John R

If you do a search round certain shall we say less than legal russian sites, As Arnie says "astalavista" baby you will find software that will send mail to loads of address..Now if you take hotmail for example, most people use their name but have to maybe add a number coz its already gone. With the software you just enter certain peramiters and it will merrily beaver away sending out stuff to all and sundrie at hotmail. Now you would configur the program to hit all common names + up to say 100 as well ie fred.smith100, 100fred.smith you get the picture now names is easy to work on but stuff like 10pence short wont get hit, unless it gets picked up via a bot looking for email addys....
Be aware that you email address is safe here. I have no dobt that you could also get one that will just hit every hotmail address going, but to use that would no dobt be easy for even microsoft to spot....

----------


## Clive Noble

Dear Mr Short,

Firstly, I'm sorry,  I really don't believe you have another name.

I too have big problems with spam on all my email accounts as I mentioned a few weeks back in a posting,  but recently I was introduced to an amazing piece of software programming.

It's called Mailwasher and the programme and the download is FREE!

www.mailwasher.net

It basically gets into your mailbox directly through the server before it reaches your browser and you can view the emails, the subject, the sender and then tick off those that you want blacklisted and bounced back.

It's amazingly fast also, and great for looking for suspect viruses I haven't tried it yet with my Hotmail account.

It also logs  extremely comprehensive text data on its findings.   The author says he's happy to receive donations for this software, and I think he's worth it.

All best..........

----------


## optispares

:hammer: wonderfulspamyuk :Rolleyes:  
 clive tried the prog  it's great but,



> Unlimited email accounts. You can have as many email accounts as you want to check. It does not support web based accounts such as Hotmail and AOL at this time, but support for these is coming.

----------


## Clive Noble

I now remember the reason why I didn't try the Hotmail account..... DUHHHHH!!!!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I just discovered this service and signed up.  My home e-mail is on AOL and we all know the junk that comes with that.  You can get it for free or pay $30 for more advanced services.

http://spamcop.net/accountadd.shtml

----------

